# my staffie



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

been a while since i've posted piccies of him 

so here he is my little man


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww he looks so sweet


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> awwww he looks so sweet


thanks for your lovely comment


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

He's a handsome boy!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

handsome boy love those eyes


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I see he's nailed the "im so neglected and abused" look


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I see he's nailed the "im so neglected and abused" look


I was just thinking what a pityful look he had, very sweet


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I see he's nailed the "im so neglected and abused" look


yep he's always ets that look when we're at my bfs mums which is where we were when i took the pictures because she spoils him rotten with treats he's twisted her round his paw...clever and sneaky boy


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Handsome boy! X :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww hes so sweet, and that 'they dont feed me' look is perfect.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww hes so sweet, and that 'they dont feed me' look is perfect.


:lol: a bit to perfect at times so lad he's a little fatty otherwise people will think i never feed him :lol: :lol:


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Lovely little man :001_wub: My Ted is 12 weeks old and scrumptious


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

cherry said:


> Lovely little man :001_wub: My Ted is 12 weeks old and scrumptious


aww mines about 2 now and is still a cheeky chappy


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

did this one some website thinking of printing it of and framing it i love it


----------

